# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple of throwback pics.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

since its throwback


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Male doxy puppy needs a 2cool home.*

He is 15 weeks and has all his shots. He is quite the character and loves giving out puppy breath kisses too.
PM me here if interested.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Just got back from the lease...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Thought this was cute. Chilizpiel, 2014


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday morning sunrise, 

Jo Jo

God Bless our Veterans, past present and future

Wanted Wine rack

Tedeschi Trucks Band last night, awesome show


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Ghost Crab and the lures of lures before any others!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I really want to get some good shoots of my truck but I was messing around the other day with my phone and liked the affects I got from the sun light. Wish the ranger wasn't in back ground but the '53 looks good.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice truck!

Saw it driving by your place the other day.....really cool!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Elk hunt last week in Montana - 10,000 feet -


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Kong in Paris,Greece,my nephew.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

my wife's anniversary gift to me, she had it delivered and set up while I was out fishing. I had to build a light bar across the box because it's too dark to find some tools.




























The light slides in and out


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

1st pic- Squirrel on the Brain
2nd pic- New addition- Half Shorthair/Half Brittany


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

nelson,

Good wife! Mine gave me a fairly large Craftsman box about 35 years ago. I thank her every time I open it.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Donna and i moved 8 yards of crushed granite to start the second half of our backyard redo. Lots more work to go  :/

New connection i learned

My girls at kerby lane


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

-200lb boar I shot last Friday

-Nicolette X-bowing some doe with a friend, they got 2

-Nicolette getting practice in for the Holden Youth Hunt

-De-boning deer, pulling trigger is the easy part

-Cub Scout campout with my son a couple weeks ago


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

This guy beds in our yard every night. He apparently found the neighbors Halloween lights in their bushes and just had to have them. He did manage to lose them a couple of days later.

My answer to the age old question about what to do with feral hogs....eat them. 

Jager Schnitzel with portobello mushroom gravy

Whole hog feral sausage


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

My brother and myself with a stringer of perch. circa 1976
Siblings circa 1979


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

teamgafftop1 said:


> This guy beds in our yard every night. He apparently found the neighbors Halloween lights in their bushes and just had to have them. He did manage to lose them a couple of days later.


Should have snuck outside and plugged them in one night


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

South Texas quail hunt this past weekend



















http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/14/74f8fd57d65826be96ba94f25102865f
.jpg



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Since somewhat throwback...

Getting some fishing in at Tahoe a couple of years ago.



Then off to some sledding..



Lake Del Valle





Got kicked out from behind the wheel at Bastrop



Pickwick with my older kids from Bama - pre Skyler





This is how many people it takes to load a boat on Lake Fayette.



Maid of the Mist - Niagara Falls 2002



Arizona snowman and snowwoman


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> Should have snuck outside and plugged them in one night


Nah, I like to watch these. I shoot them elsewhere. However, someone did drive through the neighborhood last week and shot his twin brother at 0830. Still having a hard time wrapping my mind around that.

Here's his older brother.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-New to me!! Signed yesterday on a 2014' Ford F-150 XLT Super Crew 4x4; the 5.0 liter engine is a beast boy!!

-Encino Tx. on Tuesday, no deer movement before the front, but a great lunch cooked with oak wood!!

-The Sierra I traded for my new Ford @ a buddy's lease in Encino. I'm gonna miss the GMC....


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Today is my birthday so Teri made my favorite breakfast; Eggs Benedict.

She used the Canadian Bacon that I brined and smoked 2 weeks ago, and then made a great Hollandaise sauce.

Tonight it's going to be Langoustine Shrimp


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Happy Birthday Mr. Hanks, hope u have a great one!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*I made some revisions*

to the deer TG1 posted. Unfortunately, it's a blurry picture.

Today is our anniversary...so here's a pic of us dressed up!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Before and after of a Fire-pit I made to surprise my husband while he was off hunting a few weeks back. I have made seat cushions for the benches but they are not pictured.
Crazy hair day at school.
My cousin/twin and me.
My beautiful little Avery!
Emma and my cousin's daughter Kinley
My little Emma
Emma was SOOOO confused on Halloween lol!!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Avery has some big blue eyes....what a cutie,



Jamie_Lee said:


> Before and after of a Fire-pit I made to surprise my husband while he was off hunting a few weeks back. I have made seat cushions for the benches but they are not pictured.
> Crazy hair day at school.
> My cousin/twin and me.
> My beautiful little Avery!
> ...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Today is my birthday so Teri made my favorite breakfast; Eggs Benedict.
> 
> She used the Canadian Bacon that I brined and smoked 2 weeks ago, and then made a great Hollandaise sauce.
> 
> Tonight it's going to be Langoustine Shrimp


Love that. Man, I'm making some in the morning.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Avery has some big blue eyes....what a cutie,


Yes she does! She gets those from daddy  All my girls have blue eyes!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

On a super secret White House mission.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Birds Up !!*

Fear the Beak  Jason's (UTSA) NLI signing ceremony with his buddy Brayden Theriot (Texas State) at Elkins High School yesterday. Taking their baseball to the next level.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I honor of throwback friday.... How about a poor quality photos of my daughter and I fishing near Estes Park, Colorado in about 1994 many moons ago!!!! Later folks, Baker


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Dropped my Costas the other day! 
Now I'm not sure what to do about it


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*

Little Pennsyltucky 10 pt I took with the bow on 11/01/2014.
Kids and I have been enjoying the snack sticks and summer sausage ever since...
Daughter's first solo trail ride on her b-day. You can see the US Steel bldg. in downtown Pittsburgh off in the distance.
Steeler's training camp this summer.
My son focusing on the payoff pitch during coach pitch/t-ball.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Finally getting a little breathing room from this new business so I thought I would hop on the Friday Pic board since I haven't posted in a while.
New Toy the kids have been having fun with, and a recent hunt in the Hill Country.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dinner time....*

:dance:Great pics.. The seasons are upon us.

Polish Stewoup

Cheeken n Turkey Sausage Gumbo ( Basic )

RedFeech n Speckled Trout Piquant..

Breakfast Pizza - LIl Bacon, Spinach, Cheese, Caramelized apples baked/broiled on a Flat bead

I could not stuff it this time. Well I'll take that back.. Stuffed it with Flavor...

Gingersnap Cookies ( real not generic ) fine ground n 1/4 C of Jap Panko ground in with it and add sea salt n White ground pepper, Seared / Fry up .I added a Fancy Pear Sauce and bedded the feech on a Wild, Brown , White rice with roasted spiced pecans and dried cranberry Pilaf .

Eggplant Pontchartrain

Made up a new stuffing for the little one. Dang, if its not the best yet.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Engagement photo

Married two years now on Nov. 1

Ah, I remember the days before marriage. Fish whenever you want and as long as you want...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

To add to the Throwbacks.. Year 2000

Daughter first native trout in a back brook In Colorado 

Chevy 4 door a first. . Like a rock Still Purring like a kitten today... 

Anyone remember the commercial from Chevy when that had a picture of their truck like that above ?


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

With the family at El Maton National hall listening to San Texas Bound. My buddies son, daughter and nephew are in the band. If you get a chance listen to their album on reverbnation.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

rubberducky said:


> Dropped my Costas the other day!
> Now I'm not sure what to do about it


www.fuselenses.com

I just replaced some Ray Ban lenses, they're great..


----------

